

The Q Score: How Y Combinator's Startups Are Like Broadway Musicals - atlantic
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/03/the-q-score-how-y-combinators-startups-are-like-broadway-musicals/254531/

======
b_emery
Very interesting. Assumes that there is some significant interaction between
the old YC members and the new. Not sure that this assumption is valid. Also,
it seems like broadway productions would require huge teams where this sort of
thing would be important, which may not apply to startups.

I'm still assuming that YC's decision to admit idea-less startups indicates
that success is more a function of the people and their willingness to do
battle, than the particular idea they're promoting. The relevant quote being:

 _Almost everyone who worked for us was an animal at what they did._ [1]

[1] <http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>

------
msrpotus
Would be interesting to see a similar study of successful startups, or for
that matter, sports teams. Are "close but not too close" connections as
important there, too?

